# Meta AM V3 oder V4.2



## jussibuchi (18. September 2016)

Servus,

Commencal hat ja mittlerweile seine 2017er Modelle auf der Homepage. 
Nachdem ich keine Lust mehr auf reines Bikepark fahren habe und diesen Sommer auch eine Alpen Überquerung ansteht, habe ich mein Trek Session 9.9 verkauft und möchte ich mir eines der beiden Bikes zulegen.
Ab und zu fahre ich natürlich noch in den Bikepark aber fahre eigentlich nur saubere Lines...
Optisch gefällt mir das V3 sehr gut, das V4.2 eher weniger.
Jetzt ist halt die Frage, macht mir die Geometrie des V3 bei der Alpentour Probleme? 
Für die üblichen Runden im Wald hinterm Haus ist der Unterscheid wahrscheinlich kaum merkbar.
Vorteil für den Bikepark wären die 160mm Federweg vom V4.2 gegen 150mm beim V3.
Was jeweils ein Muss ist, es soll das orangene werden, die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut.
Vorteil für das V3 wäre auch, dass es in 7 Tagen verfügbar ist während das V4.2 erst in 67 Tagen kommt.
Da könnte man halt noch ein paar Tage dieses Jahr fahren.

Was meint ihr?

Grüße


----------



## xander80 (18. September 2016)

Dann hol dir doch einfach das V4. Ich fahre es und bin von der vielseitigkeit total überzeugt. Das bike macht in jeden Terrain extrem Spaß....und das hat 160mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussibuchi (22. September 2016)

Ja, aber da gefallen mir die Lackierungen und die Einschränkungen beim Dämpfer nicht...


----------



## xander80 (22. September 2016)

Wieso Einschränkungen beim Dämpfer? Selbst ein Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter passt rein...


----------

